# Recent herping around Darwin, NT.



## Mitella (Apr 3, 2019)

G'day everyone, here's a little 8 minute video of herps from around the Top End recently. It was pretty hectic and I definitely recommend to visit there for a herp if you get a chance!


----------



## Allan (Apr 3, 2019)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------

